# Simple Chicken Wing Preparation



## CenturyMan1979 (Aug 13, 2008)

Just broke down a chicken for the first time yesterday (and almost lost a finger doing it) and my wife won't be around for dinner tonight so I wanted to cook up the wings as part of my dinner.

So what is your guys ideas on a simple preparation for them? Also I am not a fan of spicy foods but other than that I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 13, 2008)

broil or bake.  top with a little ketchup, soy sce, and bbq sce.  

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 13, 2008)

Cut the little winglet thingy off and toss...S&P...flour....fry the rest of it....dip in Ranch Dressing....Hot sauce and butter would be better but ya don't like spicey..so try the ranch dressing..

Oh...and welcome to DC....

Have Fun!


----------



## CenturyMan1979 (Aug 13, 2008)

Think a pan fry would be ok, I don't have a fryer.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2008)

You could easily pan fry or bake them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 13, 2008)

CenturyMan1979 said:


> Think a pan fry would be ok, I don't have a fryer.


 
Pan, skillet, pot..anything (almost) that will hold a little oil. Don't cook them to fast (hot) they will be get too brown on the outside before they are done on the inside.

Enjoy....


----------



## CenturyMan1979 (Aug 13, 2008)

I think I will try MostlyWater's suggestion tonight. For baking, 350 degrees a good temp.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 13, 2008)

I always grill or bake my chicken wings & they always turn out great. I arrange them on a broiler pan & top with whatever dry seasonings I want. I then bake them at 425 degrees (450 if they're particularly large), for 15 minutes, then drop the oven temp down to 375 for another 15 minutes of cooking. I then remove the broiler pan, flip the wings over & season the 2nd side, & put them back into that 375 oven for 15 minutes. For the final 15 minutes I crank the oven back up to 425 (or 450). Wings are cooked thru but still juicy & have a crisp skin.

At this point I toss the wings in whatever sauce I've planned - hot buffalo, Asian, Garlic/Anchovy Butter, etc., etc. Or you can just enjoy them as is with your favorite dipping sauce.

Regardless of how you plan to enjoy them, I'd definitely bake them at a higher them than 350 degrees.  While 350 will definitely cook them, you won't get a crisp skin - they'll be sort of pale & flabby.


----------



## Sedagive (Aug 13, 2008)

I just brush them with butter, then add salt and pepper and maybe a little granulated garlic and into a 375 degree oven for about 40 to 50 minutes.  I like the skin to be crispy.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 13, 2008)

*This really isn't hard to make*

This is the closest I've ever come to what I have in Chinese resturants and I have to say my family loves it when I make it. It started out as a Sweet & Sour Chicken Recipe from JMediger......this recipe is really good but one day I thought I'd try to get a spicy flavor out of it........and sure enough I accomplished it. The sauce is red too! Hope this helps and is to your liking. As with most all recipes you'll need to adjust to your taste....add a little more of what ever ingredient you think it needs. Hope this helps!

*SWEET & SOUR WINGS or THIGHS*

Original Recipe from JMediger 

Dip in egg - then flour
Brown on each side
Place in single layer in greased baking dish

SAUCE....
3/4 Cup Sugar
1/4 Cup Pineapple Juice
1/4 Cup White Vinegar
3/4 Cup Ketchup
1 tsp Soy Sauce
1 1/2 tsp salt

Combine all in sauce pan and bring to soft boil.
Spread over chicken *wings* and top with crushed pineapple if you like.....*NOTE: I don't top mine with the pineapple.*
Cover and bake for 40 - 45 min. @ 350. *NOTE: You'll have to turn these 1/2 way through.*

I usually let the chicken *wings* set after I dip them while I do the sauce. The batter seems to stay better when I brown them. 

Doubled, this will cover about 3 lbs of *wings* that have been halved (wing and "drummie" separated) so I would think the single recipe would cover your 6 thighs (about 1 lb?).

*NOTE: I taste the sauce and then add a little more of this and that to get it to my taste. *
*To make this spicy like General Tso's...............I added red chilis to the sauce along with some scallions but since you don't like spicy I don't recommend this.*
*You can just use pieces of chicken breasts and adjust the time accordingly. *
*Also...after the first couple of times making these instead of the original order to bake I switched to frying these.....I prefer them better this way.*


----------



## babetoo (Aug 13, 2008)

have some in oven at 400 right now covered with foil for fifteen min. oven was cold so add five min. going to uncover and cover with bbq sauce for another 20 min.

babe


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2008)

I grill mine directly over hot charcoal while having some beer.


----------



## Elf (Aug 14, 2008)

Try marinating them in Chipotle Tabasco sauce for 24 hrs, then grill them 15-20 minutes a side. They will not be fiery hot, just a nice warm tingle, that builds. The nice thing about them is your fingers don't as messy as those just dunked in hot sauce.


----------



## kfeng (Aug 18, 2008)

*Cantonese Style?*

Ginger strips
Sugar - 1 tablespoon
Oyster sauce - 1 tablespoon
Cooking wine - 2 tablespoon
Red Wine vinegar - 1 tablespoon
Corn starch - 2 teaspoon
Ginger powder - 1/2 teaspoon

Marinate above with wings for 10 minutes and stir fry.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 18, 2008)

Elf said:


> Try marinating them in Chipotle Tabasco sauce for 24 hrs, then grill them 15-20 minutes a side. They will not be fiery hot, just a nice warm tingle, that builds. The nice thing about them is your fingers don't as messy as those just dunked in hot sauce.



Thanks, I'll try this over the weekend.  I have plenty of beer too!


----------



## Aria (Aug 20, 2008)

*We Love Chicken*

SizzlininIn....made a copy of your receipe.  Going to try it soon.  Thanks for sharing.   Aria


----------



## roadfix (Aug 26, 2008)

Elf said:


> Try marinating them in Chipotle Tabasco sauce for 24 hrs, then grill them 15-20 minutes a side. They will not be fiery hot, just a nice warm tingle, that builds. The nice thing about them is your fingers don't as messy as those just dunked in hot sauce.



I tried this over the weekend but they weren't hot enough for some reason.  I used about 3oz of this sauce to marinade about 3 lbs worth of wings.  They weren't as hot as if I had just tossed them in hot wing sauce.   Other than that, they came out very good and tasty.


----------

